# Dog wetting herself :(



## antonia :) (Aug 8, 2010)

I think my poor dog keeps wetting herself 

Recently, where she sits down theres a wet patch, then she starts licking 'down there' and has a wet tail and back legs.
Its only been the past couple of days, and today its been quite bad and she's done it about 5 times.
She is well toilet trained and the back door is always open for them to go out.
She drinks alot, but she has done since we had all the warm weather. 

Her dog bed is in my room and she was just asleep, then she started licking again and I thought she had done it. I let her out and she went for a wee, there was a huge wet patch in her bed and it was dripping through really badly all over my floor Luckily we have 3 beds for the 2 of them so theres a spare. Ive put them in the conservatory (backs from my bedroom) and shes in her plastic bed with a load of towels. I've wiped her dry as much as I can. I'm gonna sit up til my mum gets up at 5.30 and let her out every half an hour. Can't be doing with this and we're trying to sell the place! 
It absolutely stinks, but I cant start cleaning it at 1.30am. 

Her diet hasn't changed. She had a worming tablet about 2 weeks ago which made her sick and gave her an icky botty (to put it politely) but that got better after a few days.

I feel so sorry for her, she walks off with her tail between her legs as if we're going to tell the poor moo off 
It's just as if she lays there and goes for a wee 
She's only 4.

Anyone with experiance?
I guess it's going to be a vet jobby?


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Of course it's a vet job!

The sooner the better by the sounds of it! Like TODAY. Sounds like she has serious problems that need quite urgent attention.


----------



## SlingDash (Jul 30, 2010)

It is definitely a vet job, but we had something like this happen to our older Collie. 

Has she been speyed? They say that if a dog is speyed before their first season, it can lead to incontinence in later life, and this is what happened with us.

She used to sleep in our bedroom, and we'd wake up every morning with huge wet patches on her bed. Went to the vet and got a course of tablets (can't for the life of me remember what they were), but it cleared up straight away and has never happened since.

There's obviously a risk of it being diabetes too, or perhaps none of the above, so get her to a vet ASAP.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

I agree vets poor pup :frown: & you, there is a drug the vet can give you called Propalin that works very good for girls it is sort of working for our male dog who has the same problem  but infection etc needs to be ruled out 1st I would take a fresh pee sample with you to the vets. Hope its something easy  x


----------



## antonia :) (Aug 8, 2010)

Thank you 

I'm making an appointment first thing tomorrow morning as they aren't open today.
She made it through the night ok, I was up every half hour til 8 this morning letting her in the garden as I didn't want her to wet the bed and then sleep in it


----------



## Jes (Aug 8, 2010)

Our dog Sony had the same problem. She was 2 when it started. Vet put her on Proin which made her act strangely for a week, but then she settled down and it worked very well.
Over the years we lowered the dose and she did well.


----------



## lucy963 (Sep 20, 2008)

Did you get your dog to the vet? How did she get on?


----------



## JimJamz (Mar 15, 2008)

Aww your poor dog. 

I had this with my Akita bitch last year. She tested negative for diabetes and just discovered it was incontinence. She has 1 Incurin tablet every other day now and that works wonders


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2010)

She has not been spayed recently has she?
Guessing not or you would have mentioned it!
Think the vets opinion is called for
DT


----------



## antonia :) (Aug 8, 2010)

Heya 


Thank you for the replies, sorry I haven't replied sooner as been a hectic week with on thing and another.

DT- She has been spayed since she was a baby 

Was told to keep an eye on her, which I wasn't expecting. She hasn't wet herself since sunday morning so I guess that can only be a good sign. However if she starts again she will have to go to the vets again and they will do some tests.
As it's not regular the vet said it could be just a touch of incontinence. 

I'm thinking of changing vets as this is then 4th time since we registered this year that we've been about the dogs, and her diagnosis seems very brief.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Dogs spayed before there 1st season sometimes go on to become incontinant or it can just be age related  Hopefully she'l be ok if not the Propalin syrup works very well for girls


----------

